# How many shirts can you do out of 1 gallon?



## mahmoud_atta (Jun 4, 2007)

i am very curious to this subject.
i have 100 1 side shirts out of gallon of plastisol ink.
Please share how many shirts you are able to print from 1 gallon of ink,
i would like to know from some who have screen printing stores.


----------



## ws66370 (Apr 15, 2007)

the number of shirts that you can get out of a gallon is 762.......... there is no magic number. it all depends on the size of image mesh count and the number of strokes per print. but you should get way more then 100 unless you are trying to change the color of the shirt.


----------



## mahmoud_atta (Jun 4, 2007)

i am sorry. 100 this means quart of plastisol ink.
i have not used 1 gallon. i understand that 100 X 4 equals gallon, i can come up with number like that but i would like to know personal oppinions.

thank you.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

mahmoud_atta said:


> i am very curious to this subject.
> i have 100 1 side shirts out of gallon of plastisol ink.
> Please share how many shirts you are able to print from 1 gallon of ink,
> i would like to know from some who have screen printing stores.


I can usually get close to 300 impressions out of 1 quart of plastisol ink using 156 mesh on a full front design using 1 stroke. This is on my manual press. I would times that by 4 and this should give you a rough estimate. 

All The Best,
Jim


----------



## Alfa Advertising (Sep 27, 2010)

On white t-shirts with any dark color imprint using a 200 mesh count screen with a burned image of around 8 1/2 x 11 inches i can always get over 150 easily


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

1. 100 imprints per quart
2. 190 imprints per quart (762 per gallon)
3. 300 imprints per quart using 156 mesh on a full front design using 1 stroke
4. 150 imprints per quart using 200 mesh letter size image on white shirt

Just goes to show the many variables to consider


----------

